# Petitioning



## treycowley0423 (Jun 30, 2013)

My name is Jonathan Cowley, I have been studying for over a year with a friend who is a mason. My grandfather is also a mason and shriner. I spoke with him about joining and he is against it and will give no help with advise on joining or petitioning. Anyone have a clue on why he is against me joining? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 30, 2013)

Very strange. I have no idea why. Most men would be ecstatic if another family member asked about joining. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## treycowley0423 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea all of his brother's are shriners and knights templar as well but when I brought it up he was against me joining

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## rebelmikejones37 (Jun 30, 2013)

My Grandpa, Ollie Laurence Irvin Jr MM, Shriner from Georga, is all for it. I just haven't petitioned for a lodge yet. Just moved to Chandler AZ. Anyone have any suggestions? I was under Capt. Ronald Byron Luther, RIP, from Missouri Lodge of Research, also Marshal an Horace Fox from Boiling Springs NC #383. Walking in darkness. Longing to be in the light.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 1, 2013)

Why do you want to join the fraternity?


----------



## JJones (Jul 1, 2013)

> Anyone have a clue on why he is against me joining?



Hello!  It's hard to speculate without knowing either of you.  Have you asked him why he'd be opposed?



> Just moved to Chandler AZ. Anyone have any suggestions?



Here is the contact info for the lodge in Chandler.  I'd suggest giving them a call and going from there.  Good luck!

http://216.172.187.87/~wwwchand/contact-us/


----------



## crono782 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bro jjones does point out the obvious. Have you asked him why he is opposed?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rebelmikejones37 (Jul 1, 2013)

To help others. Charity extends the grave. To be a dedicated servant to the fraternity, community, and my family. Also I believe whole hearted this is where the GA is directing me in my life that through guidance, constructive criticism of the Order, and knowledge of others, I may reach my full potential as a fellow traveler while on this earth. 
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rebelmikejones37 (Jul 1, 2013)

He must have some turmoil inside. May not be about you. I always look to my answers or questioning. Answer truthfully. Search your heart. Then approach him again. My family didn't talk to me at all until I asked the right questions.    

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rebelmikejones37 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for the stepping stone JJones. I will.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## treycowley0423 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to join because I want to become a better person and to finally learn truth. There's so much to learn and only so little I can obtain on my own. I realize it is a life long journey but I'm ready for it

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## WB Hayes (Jul 1, 2013)

I live  I'm Phoenix my  I'm a prince hall mason I'm a member of Mlk lodge number 29 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

